# How to change air filter on this Bryant Plus 90 gas furnace?



## TarheelTerp

Where in the house does the furnace collect the return air?
Are there a bunch of small registers? one in each room?
Or is there one (or two) big ones?


----------



## ohman

TarheelTerp said:


> Where in the house does the furnace collect the return air?
> Are there a bunch of small registers? one in each room?
> Or is there one (or two) big ones?


Hi, thanks for your response.

Yes there are a bunch of small registers (one in each room). Also there is a big one in the living room (facing the main entrance of the house). The house was built in 1936, but I think the gas furnace is about 10 years old (not 100% sure though).


----------



## biggles

sponge filter from the original install should be right after that single round duct /return and the bottom of that labeled panel 3 yrs is a long time on any filter.that labeled panel tilts out from the right pinned on the bottom where that return duct connects.does she have a hallway grill maybe 20" X 20" under or aound the stat if you need filters 1" HD/LOWES should be changed seasonally no AC??? just then in the fall checked in the winter again..there is an fan access panel within after the label panel is removed(exposes the burner and controls)


----------



## harleyrider

They must be using the factory filter rack in the bottom of the blower compartment......what a P-I-T-A to change on that furnace. All I can say is you get what you pay for.......


----------



## ohman

Thanks for everyone's reply. I really really appreciate that.

By the way, is there any different "generations" of Bryant Plus 90 furnace that might use different sizes of air filter?? Is it one size fits all (in terms of the air filter) for different variations of Bryant Plus 90 gas furnace?? Where would be the best place to buy air filters online? Thanks!


----------



## ben's plumbing

iam thinking there is one or two in the living space somewhere...bigger registers in a hall somewhere or a main area of the house??????


----------



## TarheelTerp

ben's plumbing said:


> iam thinking there is one or two in the living space somewhere...bigger registers in a hall somewhere or a main area of the house??????


that's what I was leaning toward in post 2...
the OP said no.


----------



## ben's plumbing

TarheelTerp said:


> that's what I was leaning toward in post 2...
> the OP said no.


 yep look at post #3 i NEED TO READ BETTER:yes: I bet thats the cold air filter boot...


----------



## biggles

i didn't find the word HORIZONTAL:huh: within that manual those ID units can go vertical and horizontal without a different model ID.if you have no filter under the fan shroud slip a 1" one in...if you have that 20" return grill in the hallway put one there instead as long as you catch that return air...


----------



## TarheelTerp

ben's plumbing said:


> yep look at post #3 i NEED TO READ BETTER:yes: I bet thats the cold air filter boot...


oi. I missed it too.

OP check it out:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIXCkFx8koo


----------



## ohman

Thanks for the Youtube video. I'm a bit confused now. I think we need to change the furnace filter, not the air filter. At the return register I couldn't find any filter installed right now.

Now that I think about it, what do folks think if I try to install some *"register" air filter* instead of *"furnace filter"* (see diagram below)?? Would I still be able to get the same effects or not?? Thoughts or comments? I still can't seem to find a way to open that blower chamber so that I can really replace/install the "furnace filter".. many thanks!!

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/515/furnacetuneupm.jpg/


----------



## beenthere

Hopefully there is an air filter in the furnace. If you decide to use filters at the registers. You must remove the air filter from the furnace. If there is one in the furnace, it will be behind the blower panel.

While not the best set up. That furnace is a higher end unit, It was intended for higher end installs, where a media filter would be installed externally.


----------



## yuri

remove the 2 screws holding the panel on that covers the blower (left one) and give it a good yank or pry it out. they can bend and get warped especially on vertical units and stick. look for silicone as it is possible the installer siliconed it on to prevent air whistling. I had that on one. high quality unit and the install looks decent so he may have removed the furnace filter and have it in the main return grill. that door HAS to come off to service the fan. get a cheap U shaped door handle from HDepot and attach it to that door if necessary to pull with/on.


----------



## biggles

that shipped filter is there has to be packed for convience eye ball that hallway return to get a filter in there..couple of 2" shelf brackets screwed into the duct to stop the filter then reinstall the grill.don't go crazy trying to size a filter into the grill size keep it general sized 16x20x1...20x20x1..even bend or cut a 20x25x1 all availible at the home centers .if that filter is saturated within the furnace you need to check the squirrel cage on the supply fan for dust/dirt on the rounds...with no AC the dust just burns off going over the heat EX and she might of noticed a burn smell when she first ran the heat


----------



## ohman

yuri said:


> remove the 2 screws holding the panel on that covers the blower (left one) and give it a good yank or pry it out. they can bend and get warped especially on vertical units and stick. look for silicone as it is possible the installer siliconed it on to prevent air whistling. I had that on one. high quality unit and the install looks decent so he may have removed the furnace filter and have it in the main return grill. that door HAS to come off to service the fan. get a cheap U shaped door handle from HDepot and attach it to that door if necessary to pull with/on.


Hi yuri, thanks so much for your help!
I double checked with the main return grill but there is no filter there. Is it possible that for this furnace there is no filter installed at all (I guess the only way to find that out is to open it up)? Has anyone seen such a case (no furnace filter installed) and the furnace would still work? If that's the case, what problems it would cause in the long run without any filter installed? Also when you say the *door *has to com off, which door you are referring to? Are you referring to the main furnace detachable door (on the right hand side of the picture)? And do you have a online picture that you can show me for the cheap U shaped door handle (attach with glue??) from HDepot?? Thanks again!


----------



## DannyT

page 7 of the online manual shows at least 2 different filter locations and how to change the filter.


----------



## yuri

The main door which is one piece comes off and underneath is another door with a viewing window. It is held on with 2 screws. Remove that one. To the right of it is the exhaust fan and burner section. Go there and visit the hardware area and ask someone. Attaches with sheet metal screws. Where they have hinges and DIY gate stuff.


----------

